# After 2 minute use suddenly no sound - laptop Medion Akoya



## bembs (Feb 14, 2014)

Hi everyone,

I have very strange problem with sound on my Medion Akoya laptop. It started maybe 3 weeks ago when after approx. 2 minutes of use soud suddenly stops. What is weird is that the sound can be restored if I do following:
- plug/unplug the headphones
- simply by clicking on another tab in sound preferences
- by clicking on anything in SPDIF preferences
- refreshing stream video

If I do anything above, sound comes back for maybe 30 second and than again stops working. In sound preferences all tests show that the sound should work. 

Sound works perfectly normal with headphones or if I conecct it by HDMI with my Toshiba TV.

Just my amateur thinking, maybe the system cannot decide to which outout the sound should go, so it wants to send it to external sound device even though it is not connected. 

What I tried so far (with no success):
- updating sound drivers
- restoring system to earlier date
- callilng Medion tech support (it's like asking my grandmother, I thought worth a shot))

Any help would be highly appreciated because it is frustrating to refresh every 30 secs to keep the sound going.


----------



## bembs (Feb 14, 2014)

I've just seen this thread with similar issue, maybe would be good idea to merge my post in this one?
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-sound-goes-out-693097.html


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I assume you mean the sound output of the internal speakers stops?

Manually update/reinstall the audio drivers using the latest version from the manufacturers webpage.

Aside from that, it's possible the speakers or the audio chipset output to the speakers is faulty.


----------



## byronit (Aug 19, 2014)

Remove the Conexant high definition device from device manager and tick remove drivers(the Medion supplied driver 8.54.14.50 is faulty) reboot and let windows install its own driver


----------



## byronit (Aug 19, 2014)

Update to sound drop out, after 15 mins the sound dropped again, this time removing the registry key HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Class\{4D36E96C-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} was required- (The hardware key for the conexant hd sound). You will likely have to change permissions to delete but once deleted and the device again removed a reboot and letting windows find the hardware corrected the problem.(tested for 1 hour without any issue)


----------

